# Chikungunya



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya, I'd never heard of Chikungunya either, until several recent posts on ZihuaRob's Message Board for Zihuatanejo/Ixtapa. Sounds nastier than Dengue, and it's coming to a town near you. It's definitely in Mexico.
I did a quick search of this Expat website and all I could find was an Aug/09 reference to Chikungunya on the Malaysia Expat Forum.
Google's your friend.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is in France too so you can have it in non tropical areas.. They also have it in the Caribbeans so no surprise it is in Mexico. The airport in DF gives all the symtoms for Chikununya and Dengue have so it is here for sure...


----------

